# Wireless Keyboard And Mouse Combo under rs.2000



## nayanakalathil (Sep 14, 2015)

I am looking to buy a new Keyboard and mouse for my desktop PC . 
it should Efficient Battery Life , good wireless connectivity . My search ended up on Logitech MK345 Wireless Keyboard and Mouse Combo .

I can buy locally or Online . Your valuable suggestions needed


----------



## althaf (Sep 14, 2015)

I saw good deal for mk345 on Amazone


----------

